
Why Midsize Cities Struggle to Catch Up to Superstar Cities - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/16/business/economy/winston-salem-convergence.html
======
vikramkr
I dont think that these cities are going about this in the right way - they
arent going to become biotech hubs just by transplanting a few scientists.
That's a pretty zero sum way of thinking, let's just steal enough bnb people
from boston until we are new boston. The people in the article themselves had
a hint of what I think is the tight idea - make the city check off the things
on Amazon's HQ2 list. Make the city walkable, invest in transport and
education. Attract bars and yoga studios, put in bike lanes. Actually make the
city attractive so people will gravitate there naturally instead of being
lured there by other promises.

